# Before & After Pictures!



## Liquid Snake (Feb 3, 2008)

So I will begin by telling everyone how I was before I began gym. I was very skinny and was very weak. So I one day thought I must change myself and change what I do in my life. My life was dedicated to video games and nothing else. I ate like once a day if I was really hungry and sometimes just snacks through out the day. I weighed 55kg at the age of 17. Something had to be done, so I joined a gym and began my training. I haven't used any supplements to achieve my current state.

So here is how I looked before, here I was a couple of months in my training and was at 60kg:










This is my latest picture which has been taken at the start of December.










I've been training for about three years now and my weight is currently playing between 72-73kg.

Here is some back shots also:



















The back pictures were taken sometime during either October or November, I can't recall the correct date.

So what do you guys think?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Im a bit confused...you put;



> So here is how I looked before:


and then a pic which said underneath it;



> Here I was a couple of months in my training and was at 60kg.


You look very good in the pics mate, everything you've put on is obviously solid muscle bud....good work on that, Id have thought you'd have put on more than 12kg though in 3 yrs....which instantly makes me think your diet could be even better.

Not to take anything away from what you've done, great progress and a good job. :lift:


----------



## Liquid Snake (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry mate just fixed that now. Well I didn't really have a diet. I only began taking body building seriously a year ago and never used to eat much anyway. I didn't put on only 12kg. From 55kg to 72kg, I've actually put up 17kg.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Good work mate, 17kg of lean tissue from what I see :beer1:


----------



## Liquid Snake (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks mate really appreciate your feedback  .


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice work mate, good gains.....

SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKEEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice!

Good work fella!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Looking Good there.


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> Nice work mate, good gains.....
> 
> SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKEEEEE!!!!!!!!


Not a Metal Gear Solid reference by any chance lol!! 

Good gains, come to the right site to help you progress!


----------



## ZAMBON (Apr 7, 2007)

your hard work is obvious..good job


----------



## Liquid Snake (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies and encouragement.

Yes big fan of MGS here  .

"Boss your the only one left, I'm off to join The Sorrow.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

really good improvement there mate looking good!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Liquid Snake said:


> Thanks for all the replies and encouragement.
> 
> Yes big fan of MGS here  .


Good man


----------



## funbos (Oct 13, 2005)

great shape


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

You look like a lunatic on the second picture, looks good mate.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

If ONLY I could add 5kg of lean muscle tissue in a year or 2 I'd be oh so happy:lift::lift:


----------



## X Adam X (Nov 15, 2007)

Good Pics man! You look familiar.. I am pretty sure you are / were a memeber of Gold's gym when i was working there.

By the way, it looks to me that your chest is the strongest bodypart. I think it kind of overshadows the rest.


----------

